# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  Šta je ovo???

## bera

Warning: mysql_connect(): User roda_rodaphpbb2 has already more than 'max_user_connections' active connections in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/db/mysql4.php on line 50

Warning: mysql_error(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/db/mysql4.php on line 332

Warning: mysql_errno(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/db/mysql4.php on line 333
phpBB : Critical Error 

Could not connect to the database

----------


## gejsha

malo server zeza .. pokushash za koju minutu kliknuti reolad current page i trebalo bi sljakati,.,,

----------


## ms. ivy

to je način na koji se forum štiti od navale botova (spidera). pokušaj refreshati stranicu za koju minutu.

----------


## Tashunica

> Warning: mysql_connect(): User roda_rodaphpbb2 has already more than 'max_user_connections' active connections in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/db/mysql4.php on line 50 
> 
> Warning: mysql_error(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/db/mysql4.php on line 332 
> 
> Warning: mysql_errno(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/db/mysql4.php on line 333 
> phpBB : Critical Error 
> 
> Could not connect to the database


Meni se isto javlja već par dana

----------


## bera

> to je način na koji se forum štiti od navale botova (spidera). pokušaj refreshati stranicu za koju minutu.


uradim, ne pomaže   :Sad:

----------


## ms. ivy

a za još koju minutu?   :Wink:

----------


## bera

> a za još koju minutu?


ma strpljenje mi nije vrlina, ali zato jeste brzina   :Smile:

----------


## Tashunica

> Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/includes/page_header.php:3) in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/includes/page_header.php on line 967
> 
> Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/includes/page_header.php:3) in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/includes/page_header.php on line 971
> 
> Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/includes/page_header.php:3) in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/includes/page_header.php on line 973


Ovo mi je cijelo jutro prikrpano kad otvorim forum na početku bilo koje teme koju otvorim, a ispod "uvodnog dijela" (profil, pp, login/logout) ovo:




> Warning: session_start(): Cannot send session cookie - headers already sent by (output started at /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/includes/page_header.php:3) in /home/users/roda/public_html/_inc/session.php on line 111
> 
> Warning: session_start(): Cannot send session cache limiter - headers already sent (output started at /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/includes/page_header.php:3) in /home/users/roda/public_html/_inc/session.php on line 111

----------


## Ria

Valjda je to zbog faze postavljanja novog bannera.

----------


## anchie76

> Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/includes/page_header.php:3) in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/includes/page_header.php on line 967
> 
> Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/includes/page_header.php:3) in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/includes/page_header.php on line 971
> 
> Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/includes/page_header.php:3) in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/includes/page_header.php on line 973
> 			
> 		
> 
> Ovo mi je cijelo jutro prikrpano kad otvorim forum na početku bilo koje teme koju otvorim, a ispod "uvodnog dijela" (profil, pp, login/logout) ovo:
> ...


Tako je, zbog postavljanja novog bannera se to desilo.. I nije bas cijelo jutro   :Wink:    jedno pola sata je to bilo gore   :Smile:

----------


## Tashunica

> Tashunica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/includes/page_header.php:3) in /home/users/roda/public_html/rodaphpBB2/includes/page_header.php on line 967
> ...


ah meni se odužilo i izgori mi ručak dok sam se ja tu čudila ko pura dr.eku  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Brunda

Jel' zbog novog bannera i pozadina foruma promijenila boju (u profilu mi je stil foruma i dalje subRed kakav je bio i prije)?  :?

----------


## mama courage

> Jel' zbog novog bannera i pozadina foruma promijenila boju (u profilu mi je stil foruma i dalje subRed kakav je bio i prije)?  :?


boja je katastrofalna... imam osjećaj kao da pišem u pudingu. vraćajte nam onu crveno-bijelu!!

----------


## mendula

> Brunda prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Jel' zbog novog bannera i pozadina foruma promijenila boju (u profilu mi je stil foruma i dalje subRed kakav je bio i prije)?  :?
> 
> 
> boja je katastrofalna... imam osjećaj kao da pišem u pudingu. vraćajte nam onu crveno-bijelu!!


:shock: 
VRAĆAJTE!!  :Shock: padunesvijest:

----------


## ivarica

isla staviti u subred i fakat ko puding od narance   :Laughing:

----------


## anchie76

PSMTR.. mijenjala sam nesto drugo, a greskom promijenila ovaj skin :smajli cupa kosu s glave:

I sad kak ja ne koristim inace ovaj skin, nemam pojma koje su boje tocno bile prije pa sad nabadam  :Shock: pet cupam kosu s glave:

Dajte pomazite, jel bilo ovak je sad?  Sta jos treba vratiti na staro?

----------


## mendula

Aaaaaaa.... odmah mi je lakše.

Je, to je to.  :Kiss:

----------


## mendula

Ček, ček, nasovi pročitan topica nisu bili tako narančasti. Al ne sjećam se kakvi jesu bili  :/

----------


## anchie76

> isla staviti u subred i fakat ko puding od narance


Pa kud i ti jos isla gledati...

Majke mi, bolje da sam danasnji dan prespavala...

Pozlilo mi je kad sam vidjela na sta lici OVAJ skin... A ne mogu raditi drasticnije pomake jer ne mogu pristupit serveru pa sad nabadam ko corava koka kak je bilo prije   :Grin:

----------


## mendula

.. naslovi pročitanih..

----------


## ivarica

nek ti neka koja koristi subred izvuce neki topik iz historija i posalje printscreen

----------


## litala

ne diraj subtrail, bogtivelikidao   :Naklon:   :Grin:

----------


## anchie76

Jel ovak nekako bilo mendula?

LITALA danas vise nista ne diram (osim sto ovo moram popraviti kad dodjem doma   :Grin:  )

----------


## mendula

Printscreen ispade preko 3 i po Mb (.bmp).
Je l' da to šaljem, ili da smanjujem?

----------


## ivarica

anchie, gle, ulovila sam te u 4 petice  :D

----------


## **mial**

plavoooooooooooooo

----------


## ivarica

> Printscreen ispade preko 3 i po Mb (.bmp).
> Je l' da to šaljem, ili da smanjujem?


salji, sto joj ne bi slala, ona je na dial-upu   :Laughing:

----------


## mendula

A nu, sad mi subRed pomodrio!!
Anchi, onako ko prije plavog (a nije više bilo ni narančasto).

----------


## Brunda

Sad je dobro! NE DIRAJ VIŠE!!!   :Grin:

----------


## mendula

Nisi još pomodrila?   :Laughing:

----------


## Lu

:Crying or Very sad:   plavo mi je sve

----------


## anchie76

Bilo vam je plavo jer sam deinstalirala subRed, pa ga onda hitro vratila..  I evo sad je sve back to normal..

A sad kad sam obrisala znoj sa cela, mislim da cu prespavati ostatak danasnjeg dana   :Grin:  





> anchie, gle, ulovila sam te u 4 petice


Ne kuzim

----------


## ivarica

ne kuzis kad si sad 5556

----------


## anchie76

Aaaa, broj postova... Od znoja nisam primjetila   :Laughing:

----------


## mama courage

meni jos uvijek plavo.
ima onaj vic o muji i majmunu u space stuttleu... mujo ne diraj dugmiće i nahrani majmuna   :Grin:

----------


## mendula

Ajd, nek vam je sa srećom ostatak dana  :Laughing:  . Odoh ja doma...

----------


## mama courage

sve crveno. odlicno. ne diraj nista vise   :Grin:

----------


## anchie76

> sve crveno. odlicno. ne diraj nista vise


Kak me krenulo, strah me sad stisnuti i gumb posalji   :Grin:

----------


## **mial**

ja sam plava   :Laughing:  
 još uvijek

----------


## Ines

i meni je plavo
osjecam se ko da sam upala u wc kotlic u koji je netko stavio blu

----------


## anchie76

Odaberi u svom profilu SubRed

----------


## zhabica

a meni je sivo plavo al je lipse nego prije  :D  malo si me soknila s oni, rozim, mislila san da mi komp steka ili haluciniram   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## **mial**

> i meni je plavo
> osjecam se ko da sam upala u wc kotlic u koji je netko stavio blu


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   i ja i ja

----------


## anchie76

A vi svi koji ste imali crveno a sad ste iznenadjeni s plavim priznajte kak niste ni znali da moze biti lijepo wc plavo, i da sam vam sad greskom otkrila cijeli jedan novi svijet   :Laughing:

----------


## Ines

uf, zacrvenila sam se opet, mashala  :Grin:

----------


## Tiwi

Ja imam zeleno i odmaram oči   :Razz:

----------


## zhabica

> A vi svi koji ste imali crveno a sad ste iznenadjeni s plavim priznajte kak niste ni znali da moze biti lijepo wc plavo, i da sam vam sad greskom otkrila cijeli jedan novi svijet


e sto jes jes   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## ivarica

ja sam uvijek na plavom: zato da me tjera s foruma    :Grin:

----------


## NINA80

nakon naranđaste i wc plave opet crveno bijela

----------


## zhabica

a cek, ja san imala plavu varijantu sa narancastim slovima, sad sve plavo, a sta je nekome zabavno danaaaaaaaaaaas   :Razz:   :Joggler:

----------


## **mial**

> A vi svi koji ste imali crveno a sad ste iznenadjeni s plavim priznajte kak niste ni znali da moze biti lijepo wc plavo, i da sam vam sad greskom otkrila cijeli jedan novi svijet


a šta je je   :Kiss:  
zelena me se dojmila, al tko će me onda skinuti s foruma

----------


## Ginger

uf, jedva skužih đe se to rihta...
anchie   :Laughing:

----------


## anchie76

Samo cu vam napomenuti (da se ne iznenadite previse kasnije   :Grin:  )... Do ovog danas je doslo zato sto radimo na tome da u buducnosti bude samo jedna boja, jedan skin - vizualno cemo promijeniti "identitet" foruma.  Tako da uzivajte u ovim trenucima koji su vam preostali s "vasim" skinovima    :Saint:

----------


## maria71

> Samo cu vam napomenuti (da se ne iznenadite previse kasnije   )... Do ovog danas je doslo zato sto radimo na tome da u buducnosti bude samo jedna boja, jedan skin - vizualno cemo promijeniti "identitet" foruma.  Tako da uzivajte u ovim trenucima koji su vam preostali s "vasim" skinovima


 :shock:   :Crying or Very sad:  

moja zelena bojicaaaaa

----------


## Moover

meni je plavo već mjesecima (smartblue), i baš mi je super... ovaj crveni mi je tak gej...   :Grin:   :Kiss:  

pa kad budete raspravljali koji skin ostaviti, moj glas ide za smartblue   :Wink:

----------


## mama courage

imam blagi osjećaj da će im novi identitet biti ona pudingasti.  :/

----------


## maria71

subroda ?

----------


## mama courage

sad tek okrenula, ma da... blijedi puding.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## maria71

dok traje zelenko, pisat ću  češće.....

kad ga umirove pisat ću  samo kad mi nešto bude trebalo, ako će biti ovaj rozi....

a ne možeš cijelom svijetu napeći kolača, rekla bi moja pokojna baba

----------


## Moover

*Cobalt* - kao da sam došao na stranice neke mutacije hitne pomoći i samoubilačke sekte

*phpXP2* - zar je potrebno komentirati? Jel ga tko uopće koristi???  :/ 

*Subroda* - fuj! Dizajnera skina treba lagano u tamnicu i mučit...

*SubRed* - too gay 4 me...

*SubTrail* - ok je kad se čovjek navikne na zeleno...   :Wink:  A po postovima bi se reklo da je dosta žena navučeno na zeleno...   :Grin:   8)

----------


## anchie76

> subroda ?


Ovo vam NIJE novi skin   :Laughing:    Osim ako ne zelite uzivati u mom mucenju ovaj tren   :Grin:  

Bit ce uklonjeno za odredjeni broj minuta.

I ote svi spat da mogu na miru prckati.  SAd ste svi nasli skinove mijenati   :Grin:

----------


## Moover

> I ote svi spat da mogu na miru prckati.  SAd ste svi nasli skinove mijenati


ima jedna jednostavna sql naredba za mjenjanje skina SVIM članovima...   :Grin:

----------


## anchie76

> anchie76 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> I ote svi spat da mogu na miru prckati.  SAd ste svi nasli skinove mijenati  
> 
> 
> ima jedna jednostavna sql naredba za mjenjanje skina SVIM članovima...


To je ok, al vec vidim kak svi manualno ceprkaju kao evo ovaj tren.

Koliko moram platiti mi kazes kak da vam svima MAKNEM opciju mijenjanja skinova ovih dana   :Grin:

----------


## Amalthea

Ovaj subroda je odličan - mijenja se iz minute u minutu!  :D

----------


## anchie76

> Ovaj subroda je odličan - mijenja se iz minute u minutu!  :D


DAj fakofiraj s njega   :Laughing:

----------


## Amalthea

Ću ne. Baš mi je cool.  8) 

I daj odi na mail, sad ću ti poslati nešto.   :Razz:

----------


## anchie76

> Ću ne. Baš mi je cool.  8) 
> 
> I daj odi na mail, sad ću ti poslati nešto.


Cekam te ko ozeblo sunce  :D

----------


## Amalthea

> Cekam te ko ozeblo sunce  :D


  :Laughing:

----------


## Moover

> Koliko moram platiti mi kazes kak da vam svima MAKNEM opciju mijenjanja skinova ovih dana


Ma nema potrebe za tim... tko sad ide mjenjati skin, mjenja ga jer zna da se po tome petlja... pa ako i promjeni i nešt se zezne, znat će zašt mu se zeznulo... 
 :Grin:  
a ti napravi export tablice usera (ne moraš svih podataka, samo user_id, username i user_style), tako da možeš sve vratit na staro ak se kome zezne skin...   :Wink:  

ili, kao što sam ja jednom napravio, resetirao svima skin na subsilver... pa tko nije bio zadovoljan, taj si je opet sam promjenio u profilu...   :Grin:

----------


## anchie76

> anchie76 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Koliko moram platiti mi kazes kak da vam svima MAKNEM opciju mijenjanja skinova ovih dana  
> 
> 
> Ma nema potrebe za tim... tko sad ide mjenjati skin, mjenja ga jer zna da se po tome petlja... pa ako i promjeni i nešt se zezne, znat će zašt mu se zeznulo... 
>  
> a ti napravi export tablice usera (ne moraš svih podataka, samo user_id, username i user_style), tako da možeš sve vratit na staro ak se kome zezne skin...   
> ...


Vrlo dobra info. Trebat ce mi   :Kiss:

----------


## aries24

ajmeeeee, ne dirajte mi cobalt :plizplizplizplizpliiiiiz:

sve drugo mi je tako anemično    :Sad:

----------


## Imga

si odlučila kud će taj link na iPaper?

baš ga gledam kak se seli od nemila do nedraga   :Laughing:  

moj prijedlog: stavi ga iznad "zadnje vijesti", a rodni logo na desno od menija

ili točno ispod menija (pretražnik, članstvo, profil...)

----------


## Amalthea

Ne mrdaj ga! Dobro mu je tu!  8)

----------


## anchie76

Dosta je mrdanja za veceras, ostaje tu gdje je.  Laku vam noc svima  :Joggler:

----------

